# Pompano



## jbs192 (Oct 2, 2007)

Caught our first two Pompano of the fall this wknd. Had to fight the rain, seaweed, and ladyfish for them. Both ate fresh fleas.



Best,



Skinn30a


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Congrats, I will be chasing them this week!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I figured it was still kind of early to try for them. What's the water temp now ?

How was the availability of fleas ?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

yeah, that weather has been kinda crazy! Was the seaweed bad? Good to hear you're getting into some Pomps! Maybe its time to hit the beach for them again!

Great report!

Chris


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris, give me a shout if you are going for pomps, I need some tutoring on proper technique for surf fishing and equipment to use!



Also, I got that old P6 back from GrayGuns and it is awesome!! they polished EVERYTHING inside, put a 10mm trigger and sear on it, and sent it out for a kick butt finish on the outside!! New night sights, refinished mags, it looks like a new weapon!! Ya gotta stop by and take a peek. Trigger pull dropped from about 20 lbs. to around 5.5 lbs. in DA!!



Tom


----------



## jbs192 (Oct 2, 2007)

Water is warm... still in the high 70's at least. Fleas were few and far between - oneies and twosies, they were deep in the surf. I'm headed out again this afternoon and will let you know how we do.



Best,



Skinn30a


----------

